# Programmas / Software >  P-CAD mērvienības. Kuras lietot!?

## marcina

Jautājums tiem, kas profesionāli nodarbojas ar P-CAD, kuri pēc tam arī realitātē īsteno savus projektus.
Jūs izmantojat kā mērvienību: mm vai inch!?

Jautāju, jo sapratu, ka bilbiotēkās elementi ir veidoti collu sistēmā. Tādēļ rezultāts nav visai tāds kā vajag - divus elementus nevar normāli savienot:


Vai varbūt kaut kas opcijās jāuzliek!?   ::

----------


## M_J

Vispār jau pamatā lietoju collu sistēmu, jo kaut vai attālumi starp mikroshēmu izvadiem milimetros sanāk ne šis, ne tas. Pa reizei tomēr pārslēdzos uz milimetriem, jo piemēram plates izmērus, caurumu izvietojumus un tādas lietas taisu milimetros. Var taču bez problēmām slēgties šurpu-turpu.

----------


## Lemings

Par līdzīgu tēmu, gan Eagle programā, bet tādai funkcijai jābūt arī citos CAD.  Mēģinu izvietot detaļas un zīmēt celiņus, bet design rules check izmet ārā off gird, tb detaļas nav novietotas uz režģa. Vai tas ir svarīgi, ja doma ir izgatavot to plati kādā kantorī, vai arī tikai paša ērtībai. 

Kādu parasti visi izmanto to tīkla ižškirtspēju, izmantoju detaļas ar TQFP64, DIP, SO korpusiem. Cik saprotu DIP attālums starp kājām ir collās, bet TQFP milimetros?

----------


## karloslv

vot vot, šaize sākas, kad SO-8 un 2,54mm hederi jāapvieno ar TQFP, kuram solis ir 0.5mm vai 0.8mm

----------


## Lemings

Un ko parasti dara šajā situācijā, atslēz grid check?

----------


## marcina

> vot vot, šaize sākas, kad SO-8 un 2,54mm hederi jāapvieno ar TQFP, kuram solis ir 0.5mm vai 0.8mm


 Vismaz P-CADā ir Advanced route (vai arī Interactive) un tad tā līnija pati automātiski "uzprasās" uz pad centru...  un viss iznāk smuki!   ::

----------

